# Grade Crossing Construction



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

So I'm building all the roads for my HO layout and needed to make two grade crossings. Being low on funds I looked around to see what I had on hand to make them. Now aside from what I already had on hand the only cost was $2.25.
So looking around my garage was about to try and shave down a piece of foam to use when I saw a left over carpenters shim on my work bench. After a little thinking and checking off to the hardware store, hence the $2.25 for a package of 10 shims.
I took two of the shims and cut them off at about 4" where the top of the shim and the top of the ties met. After gluing them down I used some Hydrocal I had left over to fill in the gaps, the meeting of the foam board and the roadsides. After that dried and some light sanding I used the WS Road Tape and Smooth It and put the road surface down. After a little more light sanding it is done and ready for paint and weathering.
It really worked out pretty good, a nice low angle approach with a low cost too. I'm still learning allot as this is my first layout but thought I'd share this because it seemed like a good idea.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Crossing came out excellent. Waiting on the finial pics after the line striping guys come through


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Sweet work...too smooth a transition for UP or KCS territory :thumbsup:, you must model another road...


----------



## HOMODELTRAINZ2009 (Jan 20, 2011)

Very nice!! You cant even tell that those are wood shims leading up to the crossing. Great idea thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks everybody. It might be awhile before the line painting crew comes thru, I did paint the road but am next working on putting the town in place starting tomorrow.


----------

